# 2 story outhouse



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 7, 2021)

What do you do when 2 cats fill a litter box in record time? Build a 2 story outhouse ofcourse...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 7, 2021)

Ok, we only have one cat. Assume you have 25 or so to fill a box each day?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2021)

Ha! That came out pretty cool. Now ya gotta put it on stilts so you wont have to bend over to get the bottom box out....


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 8, 2021)

Leave the cats outside and it's not a problem. Cool outhouse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ahhh the ole 2 holer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2021)

@T. Ben Maya had used the cats to fill her need to mother something. They don't get outside other than the courtyard where the box is.


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 8, 2021)

It’s not a true outhouse without these. Sheesh  Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 8, 2021)

I understand the ramp up to the second story litter box den. But what's the ramp up to the roof for? The cats water the plants?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I understand the ramp up to the second story litter box den. But what's the ramp up to the roof for? The cats water the plants?


They are going to jump up there, the ramp is so they don't break stuff when they do

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 8, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @T. Ben Maya had used the cats to fill her need to mother something. They don't get outside other than the courtyard where the box is.


I understand, i only say that because all of our pets stay outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 9, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do you do when 2 cats fill a litter box in record time? Build a 2 story outhouse ofcourse...
> 
> View attachment 213875


Dunno. Call me an unbeliever, BUT I don't see no hide nor hair of any Koa or Mango. Me thinks he drove across the island and bought it at the HD. A poopie resort!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 9, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Dunno. Call me an unbeliever, BUT I don't see no hide nor hair of any Koa or Mango. Me thinks he drove across the island and bought it at the HD. A poopie resort!


I did get everything from home depot but it required lots of assembly. I even had to create my own instructions and none of the wood in the kit was marked with cut lines. They didn't even have all the parts bundled together like ikea, they were spread out all over the store.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Aug 10, 2021)

I read, “two story outhouse” and was like, “no this I have got to see!” Was thinking something completely different…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 10, 2021)

I may have to steal that idea. Cut down on the squabbles during after dinner traffic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

